# yesterday-access.log / AWStats hinkt einen Tag hinterher



## ufreier (5. Feb. 2012)

Hi,

bei mir ist die yesterday-access.log in den Websites eine the-day-before-yesterday.log, d.h. z.B.:


```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   218735 Feb  3 23:58 20120203-access.log
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 15356902 Feb  4 23:59 20120204-access.log
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 11412349 Feb  5 14:40 20120205-access.log
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       19 Feb  5 13:30 access.log -> 20120205-access.log
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   923103 Feb  5 14:40 error.log
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       54 Feb  5 00:30 yesterday-access.log -> /srv/www/clients/client4/web21/log/20120203-access.log
```
Damit hinken die Stats natürlich einen Tag hinterher, denn die yesterday-access.log ist ja die Basis in den awstats.$domain.conf's. In welchem Script muss man denn ein +1 setzen?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Till (6. Feb. 2012)

> In welchem Script muss man denn ein +1 setzen?


In keinem. Ich vermute mal dass bei Dir in der config.inc.php Datei von ISPConfig nicht die richtige Zeitzone eingestellt ist.


----------



## ufreier (6. Feb. 2012)

stimmt, da steht (in beiden config.inc.php's):


```
$conf['timezone'] = 'UTC';
```
In welcher Form muss unsere da rein, als GMT+1? Ich finde das leider nicht in der Doku, möchte natürlich nicht ausschließen, dass ich es überlesen habe. Allerdings bilde ich mir ein, dass das schon einmal funktioniert hat, mit einem der letzten Updates (-> 3.0.4.1/2) kann eine 'Verstellung' aber nichts zu tun haben?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Till (6. Feb. 2012)

Das Format ist die in PHP übliche Schreibweise, für Deutschland ist dies:

"Europe/Berlin"



> Ich finde das leider nicht in der Doku, möchte natürlich nicht ausschließen, dass ich es überlesen habe. Allerdings bilde ich mir ein, dass das schon einmal funktioniert hat, mit einem der letzten Updates (-> 3.0.4.1/2) kann eine 'Verstellung' aber nichts zu tun haben?


Die Option gibt es erst seit 3.0.4.2 und seitdem gab es noch keine neue Version der Doku.


----------



## ufreier (6. Feb. 2012)

besten Dank!

Gruß, Uwe


----------

